# Wierd/Stupid Problem with CIS basic



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

My motor will not pull up the sensor plate. with closer inspection i noticed that with the key in the "on" position and pressure in the fuel system, that it is very hard to pull up on the sensor plate/move the piston in the fuel distributor. 

I just rebuilt my distributor and think i might have put the wrong o-rings on. Does anyone know where i can get the o-ring sizes i need, or anyone who has some advice? 

Thanks


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

does the plate move easily when the system isn't pressurized? Can you push up on the plate from below when there's pressure? Vacuum leaks? If you've just rebuilt it, the mixture could be off, and you may need to fatten it up a bit.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

there are no vaccum leaks... i eliminated the charcoal canister and everything. there are no holes for vaccum at all in the silicone boot that connects the throttle body to the intake tube. the only thing hooked up for vaccum is my vaccum advance on my distributor. 

i rebuilt my other fuel distributor today and hooked it up to see if there was a difference and with this one i just rebuilt fuel is slipping past the o-rings in the chamber somehow. it seems like it is stuck on full throttle. constant "full throttle" fuel out of the injectors. 

i am about to just go to the junkyard and but a used distributor and hook it up and see what happens.. i am really getting frustrated now!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Assuming you are refering to the 0-rings around the slits, they have no effect on the plunger movement. The o-rings sit on the outside of the plunger tube and can not interfer with the movement of the plunger. Only problems really the o-rings can cause is not getting the tube seated in right, binding and maybe tearing an o-ring or being too small. Yes, when the system is pressurized the sensor plate does not move real easy. 



michaelnahodil said:


> it seems like it is stuck on full throttle. constant "full throttle" fuel out of the injectors.


 Not sure I understand this one. It is a CIS system and fuel will always be spraying out of the injectors while the motor is running. I find it hard to believe you can tell by looking if it is 1000RPM amount of fuel or 5000RPM worth of fuel. 



> i am about to just go to the junkyard and but a used distributor and hook it up and see what happens.. i am really getting frustrated now!


 That's what happens I guess when you start playing with things you really should just leave alone :facepalm: I would venture to say that this is maybe why they don't sell the rebuild kits for the fuel distributor anymore. There are some companies who still rebuild them and maybe they can provide you with the correct parts, but then that would be eating into their profits, right? Most rebuilds seem to go bad when attempted so maybe getting a used good one or rebuilt from a company one might be a good idea.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Well waterwheels, I correctly rebuilt the fuel distributor, so dont say i shouldnt be messing with them...

And i knew the injector(s) were spraying at about full throttle because i pulled injector #1 and keyed on the fuel pump and it was spraying at max.

And the problem the whole time was injector #1 was stuck wide open, and injector #3 wasnt pushing any fuel. I got 8 injectors at the yard and the first four i put in worked great. The car now runs like it used to, and i am finally relieved.:thumbup:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

michaelnahodil said:


> And i knew the injector(s) were spraying at about full throttle because i pulled injector #1 and keyed on the fuel pump and it was spraying *at max.
> * . . . the problem the whole time was injector #1 was stuck wide open, and injector #3 wasnt pushing any fuel. The car now runs like it used to . . .


Well Mr. michealnahodil, so much for sarcastic humor, guess I will have to watch myself when dealing with you in the future.  But lets be honest here, if you were questioning that the o-rings might be causing the plunger to not want to move, doing a correct rebuild just might have been luck, no? Would not be the first time I tried doing something that I should not have tried doing and got lucky. I mean most people do not do it or suggest that others do not do it for a reason I would think. But that really is not important anymore as it was never the problem.

I truely am glad the car is running OK again, but the above quoted bits don't jive with the original post and responses. Just what is max fuel delivery and just how was this determined? Removing an injector and running the fuel pump might cause fuel to spray out if . . ., but to claim it is doing so at full throttle levels requires some detailed testing which you don't indicate. And a stuck open injector and a clogged shut injector will not be the cause of a sensor plate to be hard to raise. Would be a different story if the original stated problem was poor running and not I can't raise the sensor plate, right? Although I really was just kidding before with the "shouldn't be playing . . .", I am begining to wonder now about some things.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Well i'm sorry that i didnt realize that it was sarcastic humor. When i pulled injector #1 and keyed on the fuel pump it was spraying way too hard to be just an idle spray.. That's the reason i thought that there was fuel slipping past the O-ring inside the chamber of the fuel distributor, because i was always pulling injector #1, which was stuck open.

Once again, sorry for being so rude.. your post just made me feel like a dumba$$ i guess.

And why are you saying you'll have to watch yourself when dealing with me? I didnt mean to sound like an ******* if i did... I am truly sorry.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

michaelnahodil said:


> When i pulled injector #1 and keyed on the fuel pump it was spraying way too hard to be just an idle spray. . . And why are you saying you'll have to watch yourself when dealing with me? I didnt mean to sound like an ******* if i did... I am truly sorry.


That's kind of my point or round-about questioning, just how does one determine at what level fuel is being forced out of an unjector when 35psi+ pressure is behind what is being forced through a tiny orfice? I doubt anyone can just look and say "Oh, thats about half throttle", it has to be measured to get an idea and then it is only that. Also the position of the air sensor plate will effect if any or how much is pushed through. If the air sensor plate is adjusted wrong, tipped to the side due to work, plunger is stuck in the cylinder or maybe a few other things, the injectors will recieve enough pressure to open. Anyhow, at this point it seems to be water over the dam. 

You mean "Why did you say . . ." and not why are you saying. Seems all is straightened out and was nothing more then two people on two different levels of thought. I'm fine with how it all worked out, you?


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

I sure am. I guess I was just a little pi$$y because of my car.


----------

